# Fat to fit - test tren and t3 time



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right gents.

As many have kindly pointed out, I GOT FAT.

So here goes my first ever real cut! Got some decent size off my last test and dbol cycle, but now it's time to trim the fat and get some definition!

I plan to go 10 weeks maybe 12 and I want to get to 15% bodyfat.

I am currently 17st 2 or 240lbs, and the meanie scales tell me I am 26% bodyfat.

Current pics:




























I am not doing this alone. Oh no. I will be doing 250mg test e a week and 250mg tren e a week. All my injectables are bsi, the latest effective batch 

As time goes on I also have t3 which I may start at 25mg a day.

Here's my little stash:










Will be doing hcg and adex throughout, followed by standard nolva and clomid pct.

Diet is high protein 350g a day, low carb, moderate fat, 2500cals a day to start with see how that goes.

Will break down my full macros and meals at some point for you.

Please join me for the ride!

Love


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

In, ill be starting a very similar cycle in the next few days hopefully


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Results from cheeky trip to boots needle exchange!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Subbed fat boy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've read that high carbs and low fat is a better diet for tren, from people's experiences. I haven't read anything that was solid, but read enough to change my mind and eat higher carbs.

2500 cals is a good start, that's where I'm currently at. Aiming to do 2 fasted cardio sessions a week and 5 HIIT.

How are you planning on running the T3?

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've read that high carbs and low fat is a better diet for tren, from people's experiences. I haven't read anything that was solid, but read enough to change my mind and eat higher carbs.
> 
> 2500 cals is a good start, that's where I'm currently at. Aiming to do 2 fasted cardio sessions a week and 5 HIIT.
> 
> ...


That's worth noting thanks bud. I'll start off low carbs and see how it goes I can adjust it later if needs be!

Thinking I might go down to 2000....

Going to start with 25mcg see how it goes and then up to 50mcg. I don't really want to go higher than that just because I'm so warm anyway, I think I would melt on 100mcg!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

EFC said:


> In, ill be starting a very similar cycle in the next few days hopefully


Nice mate, I will be interested to see how you get on! Link me to it on here


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Before training this evening stuck 1ml test and 0.5ml tren in my leg. Nice and smooth, no worries!

Will pin another 0.5ml tren on Friday.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and true this evening!

DB bench press 42.5kg x 12, 40kg x 8, 37.5kg x 10

Incline DB bench press 30kg x 12,10,8

DB flye 20kg x 10,8,8

Dips BW x 7,6,6

Close grip bench 60kg x 9,8, 50kg x 10

One arm tricep extension 10kg x 12,10, 8kg x 11

Nice session, nice and sweaty too!

Did 20mins cardio at the end on the bike.

Personal best for me getting those 42.5kg DBs up was well pleased! Will be interested to see if the test brings any strength gains.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Not running any orals mate?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not running any orals mate?


I was going to run winny or var from the start but was told there's no point until I'm a bit leaner.

I think I may add winny but it won't be till around week 8ish!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd again buddy, good luck.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pleased to say no pip this morning from last night's jab! Just placed a nice medisave order for slin pins and some wipes.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I've planned to pin tren e twice a week but does it make any difference if I do it in one pin?


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

GL fatty


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Nowhere near 26%, good bit lower, but good luck nonetheless. You should cut down in no time.

As mentioned there is science behind the higher carbs but ultimately depends on total cals and the individual.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> Nowhere near 26%, good bit lower, but good luck nonetheless. You should cut down in no time.
> 
> As mentioned there is science behind the higher carbs but ultimately depends on total cals and the individual.


That's refreshing news cheers  I have never trusted bodyfat scales!

I may look into the whole carb thing but I'm going to hit probably nearer 2000cals a day, which is basically mostly protein without much room for anything else!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> I've planned to pin tren e twice a week but does it make any difference if I do it in one pin?


Its enanthate so designed to be pinned once per week, 1ml of each and only one jab a week.

Keep it simple


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just pinned the other 0.5ml of tren.

All the following weeks I will do the 1ml in one hit!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hache steak for breakfast is the one!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Parking further away from work now so I can do a 10minute speed walk in!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Parking further away from work now so I can do a 10minute speed walk in!


Haha bugger that.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders megasession tonight!

DB shoulder press 30kg x 14,10,8

BB upright row 60kg x 10,9, 55kg x 7

BB squat 122.5kg x 4,4, 120kg x 6

Calf press 290 x 15, 310 x 11,10

DB side raise 20kg x 8,7, 17.5kg x 12

DB front raise 15kg x 11,10,10

Leg press 310 x 20,13,13

Followed that lot with 20mins cycling!

New pb on squat, db press and side raise!! Really pleased.

I know it's early days but I'm sure I can feel some strength coming on from the gear already.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pretty low on energy on the new diet. Been seriously lagging all day, few headaches. No pain no gain!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Decent lifts mate, that's my type of steak too, from the field 10 mins ago. :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice shoulder press! Ever tried the 32.5kgs? It's a MASSIVE step up.

I can't even get them up off my knees without help lol.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Nice shoulder press! Ever tried the 32.5kgs? It's a MASSIVE step up.
> 
> I can't even get them up off my knees without help lol.


Cheers bud 

I haven't but next week I most definitely will!

I get my dbs up by standing up, sort of cleaning them to my shoulder height, then sitting down on the bench! After that I'm away. Bit of a kerfuffle and some may say I'm cheating, but it works!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Decent lifts mate, that's my type of steak too, from the field 10 mins ago. :beer:


Cheers pal!

They are lovely mate didn't know what to expect, but they taste just like a real steak, just without the high price tag!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll try that if I fancy the 32.5s again, definitely gonna stick to 30s for a bit like.

How are those deadlifts coming along? Catching up to me yet???


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'll try that if I fancy the 32.5s again, definitely gonna stick to 30s for a bit like.
> 
> How are those deadlifts coming along? Catching up to me yet???


Deads are going good, but last time I forgot straps so was a bit of a fail session!

Nahhh your forever going to be my master (in more ways than one  ) I just can't keep up with you!!

Deads seem to go up about 2kg every month I would say.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Hache steak for breakfast is the one!


them hache steaks are lush!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> them hache steaks are lush!


The buy 2 get 6 free deal is STILL on! Just whacked in another huge order


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I must have been one of the last remaining MyProtein customers on the planet!!

Well now I've gone, after years of the stuff!

My first ever bulkpowders order lets see how this goes down! Chocolate cookies sounds nom.

Got whey, maltodextrin and glutamine.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

found the choc cookies to be a tad to sweet compared to the chocolate

one thing i will fault them on is the whey blend dosnt really mix with oats too well (if you are using em?) think once my bag is done will go back to the protein works, mixes well plus so many more flavours to choose from 

only reason why i went with bulk powders is they do the 2.5kg bags, protein works only do 2kgs. the buggers


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I must have been one of the last remaining MyProtein customers on the planet!!
> 
> Well now I've gone, after years of the stuff!
> 
> ...


I've been using these since MP pi$$ed me off. Decent stuff and good prices.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> found the choc cookies to be a tad to sweet compared to the chocolate
> 
> one thing i will fault them on is the whey blend dosnt really mix with oats too well (if you are using em?) think once my bag is done will go back to the protein works, mixes well plus so many more flavours to choose from
> 
> only reason why i went with bulk powders is they do the 2.5kg bags, protein works only do 2kgs. the buggers


I'll check it out but I don't mind sweet  especially as any sweets are banned atm!!

I'm off oats at the moment but they go in EVERY shake when I'm bulking so that could be an issue!

I can't live without my 5kg bags


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> The buy 2 get 6 free deal is STILL on! Just whacked in another huge order


you know I am tempted, its one free lot per order? Sure I can fit more chicken in the freezer too mind lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you ran tren before phil?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> you know I am tempted, its one free lot per order? Sure I can fit more chicken in the freezer too mind lol


Yep just one load sadly  do it! Chuck it in your basket now, I did and then set the date for delivery in like 2 weeks time


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Have you ran tren before phil?


Not even once mate!

Should be an eyeopener


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I am in a similar situation mate, you have allot more mass by the looks of things. I tried to bulk and got fat in the process... I have dropped my NPP and once I have cut down enough thinking of replacing it with tren a for 6 weeks.

I will make my own blog though rather than pollute yours lol

I am not sure I would do tren e just yet in case it messed me up and needed to come off lol.. I didn't get sides with NPP but had a few hectic weekends and piled it on round the waist.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Yep just one load sadly  do it! Chuck it in your basket now, I did and then set the date for delivery in like 2 weeks time


From where??? I need to get involved with those....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> From where??? I need to get involved with those....


Yes you do!

They're from musclefood but I couldn't find them by looking through the menus on the site....

Google musclefood hache steaks, you will find them, add 2 to basket, then at checkout enter the code 6FREE and the magic will happen


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I am in a similar situation mate, you have allot more mass by the looks of things. I tried to bulk and got fat in the process... I have dropped my NPP and once I have cut down enough thinking of replacing it with tren a for 6 weeks.
> 
> I will make my own blog though rather than pollute yours lol
> 
> I am not sure I would do tren e just yet in case it messed me up and needed to come off lol.. I didn't get sides with NPP but had a few hectic weekends and piled it on round the waist.


Nahhh I think we are similar mass wise actually!

You look in pretty good shape bud, a nice cut will sort you out good  yeah I don't know what's going to happen with the tren e, I'm only doing a relatively small dose....tren a sounds a good plan....I shall let you know if and when I get sides from it!

Aha I don't mind a good chat on my thread


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> They're from musclefood but I couldn't find them by looking through the menus on the site....
> 
> Google musclefood hache steaks, you will find them, add 2 to basket, then at checkout enter the code 6FREE and the magic will happen


Nice one Bruvvaaaa!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Bulkpowders chocolate cookies whey - very sweet, tastes EXACTLY like chocolate cookies, nice thick shake it makes, I like! Maybe a bit too sweet tho....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tren is definitely kicking in!!

Had a rotten night, woke up drenched. Had the gf round and apparently I spent half the night shouting in my sleep and spasming!

All good fun right


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Bulkpowders chocolate cookies whey - very sweet, tastes EXACTLY like chocolate cookies, nice thick shake it makes, I like! Maybe a bit too sweet tho....


Has it got lumps in it? I'm sure I read that somewhere? Same with the chocolate orange was lush at first now it's a bit sickly.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Has it got lumps in it? I'm sure I read that somewhere? Same with the chocolate orange was lush at first now it's a bit sickly.


No actually mine is really smooth! Mixes lovely!

Its still better than MP, I like how thick a shake it makes


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just seen this. Subbed mate, looks like you're on the right path so intrigued to see how this goes.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> No actually mine is really smooth! Mixes lovely!
> 
> Its still better than MP, I like how thick a shake it makes


I'm on the strawberry, it's really good.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Just seen this. Subbed mate, looks like you're on the right path so intrigued to see how this goes.


Cheers pal, appreciate that!

Think I have dropped some weight already but not going to hit the scales till the first week is fully up


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Cheers pal, appreciate that!
> 
> Think I have dropped some weight already but not going to hit the scales till the first week is fully up


Sweet. You taking photos to go with it? I found that was the better way to spot weight differences.

Also just read about the Tren sides kicking in. Partly the reason I am reluctant to start Tren


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Sweet. You taking photos to go with it? I found that was the better way to spot weight differences.
> 
> Also just read about the Tren sides kicking in. Partly the reason I am reluctant to start Tren


I will mate definitely, although probably not every week I think that might be a bit depressing.

Pencil me in for every 2 week updates!

It's alright at the moment, doesn't make much difference to me a few funky dreams, but it might get worse so watch this space


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Cheeky little order from medisave


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I used those slin pins when using injectable dbol and I thought they were sh!te, could never get a steady flow with them, the plunger felt like it was stuck in place sometimes.

I got my pins from Medisave this time, very cheap even if you're pinning EOD.

100 pins and barrels will last you years with long esters :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I used those slin pins when using injectable dbol and I thought they were sh!te, could never get a steady flow with them, the plunger felt like it was stuck in place sometimes.
> 
> I got my pins from Medisave this time, very cheap even if you're pinning EOD.
> 
> 100 pins and barrels will last you years with long esters :lol:


Don't tell me they're sh!te, I'm all excited like!

Yeah it's a good collection! I've sponged off the exchange for long enough


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Don't tell me they're sh!te, I'm all excited like!
> 
> Yeah it's a good collection! I've sponged off the exchange for long enough


Maybe I had a sh!t batch. Currently using Braun 8mm 0.5ml pins for HCG this cycle, no issue with them at all


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Literally don't know how I got in the gym today. Haven't had carbs in days and I am fooking running on empty! That plus no sleep from the tren train!

Back and bis it was anyways!

DB row 37.5kg x 13,10, 35kg x 9

BB deadlift 175kg x 4, 170kg x 4, 140kg x 6,5,4 (all 140kg strapless)

Chin ups BW x 6,5,5

Incline DB curl 15kg x 14,10,9

Lat Pulldown 125 x 12,10, 112.5 x 10

Phew! Absolutely nothing left in the tank now.

Next pin tomorrow morning, plus first of the hcg.

Also the very first weigh in day, lets see if this diet is working


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I've got 5000ius of hcg and 2ml bac water....

Now I'm bad at maths....

If I mix that lot up, what iu do I have per ml??


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

2500 pel ml


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Literally don't know how I got in the gym today. Haven't had carbs in days and I am fooking running on empty! That plus no sleep from the tren train!
> 
> Back and bis it was anyways!
> 
> ...


How are the sides apart from sleep? Its the mental ones that worry me 

For sweats look at odaban.. sleep get a box of phenegran, same thing as sominex but fraction of the price. They get me to sleep on coke lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> How are the sides apart from sleep? Its the mental ones that worry me
> 
> For sweats look at odaban.. sleep get a box of phenegran, same thing as sominex but fraction of the price. They get me to sleep on coke lol


Aha it's nothing too serious just a few odd dreams about clowns with knives and stuff like that 

Sleep is the main one for me! Although saying that, last night was alright, I think only because I was so destroyed!

Cool thanks bud, I may have to invest  the sleep stuff, I don't mind the sweats


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Second pin just done!

Quad with a 1" orange, 1ml test and 1ml tren!

Been using orange 5/8" before this so this one was a bit bigger but slid in nice, no pain and no pip!

Even though it's bad, first time I've had alcohol wipes too, so felt a bit more at ease


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You on zero carbs? Rough that is!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> You on zero carbs? Rough that is!


I am mate! Yeah it's horrible lol might have to change soon!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I am mate! Yeah it's horrible lol might have to change soon!


Works tho! Just makes you feel poo


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this evening and really suprised myself!!

DB bench press 42.5kg x 12,8, 40kg x 9

Incline DB bench press 32.5kg x 12,10,8

DB flye 20kg x 10,8,6

Dips BW x 6,6,8

Close grip bench 60kg x 9,8, 50kg x 10

One arm tricep extension 10kg x 12,10, 7kg x 13

One week in and strength already seems up! Which is surprising seeing as I wasn't expecting really any strength gains!

The 42.5s today felt pretty easy!

New pb on the incline too, so very pleased 

Leg has a dull ache from the pin but nothing too major.

20mins cycle 9km at the end.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also received today my pct meds and my winny tabs!

It's all Triumph Labs stuff. I ran their dbol last cycle and it was spot on!

The winny is 20mg caps.

Going to be taking 60mg winny as a start from today onwards! May up dose later we shall see 

Just took 3 caps


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ooh can't wait to see how the Winny works for you


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Did my first shot of hcg EVER this morning! Straight in my belly. About 0.3ml which is roughly 1000iu the way I mixed it, I believe!

So painless I love the slin pins!

Last cycle without hcg was horrible, so am looking forward to it's effects this cycle!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also popped another 40mg winny this morning, going to split my dose 40 morning and 20 at night


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

good luck mate, once you get off the winter coat I bet you look beastly


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> good luck mate, once you get off the winter coat I bet you look beastly


Haha cheers bud, "beast" is definitely the look I'm going for!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also weighed in this morning, after 1 week I'm down to 236lbs, so I have dropped 4lbs so far.

I don't know what a sensible amount to lose each week is on gear, but I'm happy with that as a start!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Did my first shot of hcg EVER this morning! Straight in my belly. About 0.3ml which is roughly 1000iu the way I mixed it, I believe!
> 
> So painless I love the slin pins!
> 
> *Last cycle without hcg was horrible*, so am looking forward to it's effects this cycle!


What do you mean by that?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What do you mean by that?


I didn't take any hcg all cycle mate, relied on Clomid in pct, but by then my balls were literally hardly there.

I had serious erectile dysfunction for a couple of weeks, it was a rotten time. Took a month to get anything even near back to normal!

Never again!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Cardio and stretch day today, 30mins hiit cycling, then 10mins stretchy stretch!

40mg winny am, 20mg pm.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Cardio and stretch day today, 30mins hiit cycling, then 10mins stretchy stretch!
> 
> 40mg winny am, 20mg pm.


When are you running t3 and how you gonna do it?.... Or have i missed a post on the thread?

Well done on the -4 lbs.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I didn't take any hcg all cycle mate, relied on Clomid in pct, but by then my balls were literally hardly there.
> 
> I had serious erectile dysfunction for a couple of weeks, it was a rotten time. Took a month to get anything even near back to normal!
> 
> Never again!


How long was your last cycle mate?

How long roughly before your nuts shrank? I didn't use any hcg for 5 weeks and didnt notice mine getting any smaller. Started hcg now though


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> When are you running t3 and how you gonna do it?.... Or have i missed a post on the thread?
> 
> Well done on the -4 lbs.


Think I might start end of this week! Just wanted to make sure my diet was sorted first and that I was losing weight ok on it.

Thanks bud, was a nice suprise!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> How long was your last cycle mate?
> 
> How long roughly before your nuts shrank? I didn't use any hcg for 5 weeks and didnt notice mine getting any smaller. Started hcg now though


Haha well last cycle was a bit silly ended up being 6 months 

Took probably 10weeks I reckon for anything particularly noticeable!

Good man, from now on I will never ever walk alone!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I just jump on t3 at 50mcg then after a couple of days 100mcg. From what o have read there is no need to ramp up and down. I just stop from 100mcg to.nothing.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I just jump on t3 at 50mcg then after a couple of days 100mcg. From what o have read there is no need to ramp up and down. I just stop from 100mcg to.nothing.


Took 50mcg this morning, thought I might aswell crack on!

Do you reckon 100mcg rather than 50?

Think I'm going to do the 2 days on 2 days off approach.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd do 100ug 2 on 2 off, to help prevent thyroid shut down, from lab reports that Ausbuilt posted.

No need to taper down, your thyroid won't be active as long as you're still supplementing T3


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'd do 100ug 2 on 2 off, to help prevent thyroid shut down, from lab reports that Ausbuilt posted.
> 
> No need to taper down, your thyroid won't be active as long as you're still supplementing T3


Alright sounds good thanks mate.

At that dose, and with the 2 on 2 off I have supplies for 7 weeks if necessary!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Took 50mcg this morning, thought I might aswell crack on!
> 
> Do you reckon 100mcg rather than 50?
> 
> Think I'm going to do the 2 days on 2 days off approach.


I don't know allot about doing that approach, but your thyroid comes back up quite quick anyway... I have never had much of a rebound off it.

I read its best ran for 8 weeks solid.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I don't know allot about doing that approach, but your thyroid comes back up quite quick anyway... I have never had much of a rebound off it.
> 
> I read its best ran for 8 weeks solid.


Cool cheers mate I shall go for 7 weeks solid, starting today!

Split dose 50 am and 50pm? Or all in one hit?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Cool cheers mate I shall go for 7 weeks solid, starting today!
> 
> Split dose 50 am and 50pm? Or all in one hit?


split the dose, i think the half life is 3-4 hours. Double check on my advice though Phil, as I am not an expert on it :lol:

I did allot of reading before running it, and have ran 2 cycles of it.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

It's not even hot at work and I'm sweating with desk fan on full blast!

Guessing the t3 works then lol....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders feeling super strong tonight!

DB shoulder press 32.5kg x 6, 30kg x 10,8

BB upright row 60kg x 11,10, 50kg x 11

BB squat 122.5kg x 6,5 120kg x 6

Calf press 290 x 15, 310 x 11,10

DB side raise 20kg x 8, 17.5kg x 11,10

DB front raise 12.5kg x 15, 15kg x 11,10

Leg press 350 x 11,10,10

Plus 10mins cycle.

@Tom90 yeah buddy finally got the 32.5s up there! Wasn't actually too bad....

These winny are great, felt strong as today, squat was up too, nice reps on that.

Another 50mcg t3 before bed, I'm in a happy place! Expecting a nice sweaty night


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Legs and shoulders feeling super strong tonight!
> 
> DB shoulder press 32.5kg x 6, 30kg x 10,8
> 
> ...


Only my opinion mate but shoulders legs & calves is an odd combination. I can barely drive home after doing legs, let alone another body part.

Oh well, if it works keep doing it.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Only my opinion mate but shoulders legs & calves is an odd combination. I can barely drive home after doing legs, let alone another body part.
> 
> Oh well, if it works keep doing it.


Really? I thought legs and shoulders was fairly common!

I can't move after the session, not even slightly!

My legs grow pretty easily, so just a few sets of heavy squats seem to do the job to keep them getting bigger, I guess that's why the session is ok for me!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Something is killing my appetite!!

Struggling to get any food down today


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Something is killing my appetite!!
> 
> Struggling to get any food down today


Probably the T3 and the heat. I can't be bothered eating today either lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just cooking my food for the week!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Just cooking my food for the week!


Have you tried them before? How are they? I usually get my meat from local meat van.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Have you tried them before? How are they? I usually get my meat from local meat van.


I have been a loyal customer for about a year mate!

Love them, their chicken is spot on, over 250g a breast!

Everything else has always been lovely too, I suggest giving them a try, I can give you my referral code


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I have been a loyal customer for about a year mate!
> 
> Love them, their chicken is spot on, over 250g a breast!
> 
> Everything else has always been lovely too, I suggest giving them a try, I can give you my referral code


Yeh mate no problem. I want to get a chest freezer and stock it up.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Worst possible news.

Parents found my stash, was always gonna happen some time!

Got banned from going to the gym tonight, and threatening to take my stash away unless I "dispose" of it....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Worst possible news.
> 
> Parents found my stash, was always gonna happen some time!
> 
> Got banned from going to the gym tonight, and threatening to take my stash away unless I "dispose" of it....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Everything cooled down now?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Everything cooled down now?


Sort of.... Everyones worried I'm going to die, but other than that, all good!

I said I got rid of it down local chemist, it's hiding in my car boot


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Worst possible news.
> 
> *Parents found my stash*, was always gonna happen some time!
> 
> *Got banned from going to the gym tonight*, and threatening to take my stash away unless I "dispose" of it....


how old are you?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I've read that high carbs and low fat is a better diet for tren, from people's experiences. I haven't read anything that was solid, but read enough to change my mind and eat higher carbs.
> 
> 2500 cals is a good start, that's where I'm currently at. Aiming to do 2 fasted cardio sessions a week and 5 HIIT.
> 
> ...


Add a dietary fat binder and your on to a winnee imo


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Sort of.... Everyones worried I'm going to die, but other than that, all good!
> 
> I said I got rid of it down local chemist, it's hiding in my car boot


You put on a lot of size last cycle, did they think you were using already? Where were you storing the HCG?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like you've got off lightly Phil! If my mother found out I was on roids, or that I'd done reccy drugs before, she'd disown me. Luckily I don't live with her anymore so I can do whatever the fvck I want :lol:



cas said:


> Add a dietary fat binder and your on to a winnee imo


What's that?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Sounds like you've got off lightly Phil! If my mother found out I was on roids, or that I'd done reccy drugs before, she'd disown me. Luckily I don't live with her anymore so I can do whatever the fvck I want :lol:
> 
> What's that?


XLS medical, read about it. It binds fat in the stomach so the intestines can't absorb it, I wanted to try them myself but they are rather expensive (for me anyway)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You put on a lot of size last cycle, did they think you were using already? Where were you storing the HCG?


Haha they had their suspicions.....I just blamed the chicken 

I keep my hcg in a cool dark place, lasts fine for at least 6 weeks or so, don't have to refrigerate despite popular belief!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Sounds like you've got off lightly Phil! If my mother found out I was on roids, or that I'd done reccy drugs before, she'd disown me. Luckily I don't live with her anymore so I can do whatever the fvck I want :lol:
> 
> What's that?


Haha I am basically disowned!

I'm at uni most of the time thank fook, bloody summer hols!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis HOT style

DB row 37.5kg x 14,9,9

BB deadlift 175kg x 5, 170kg x 5, 140kg x 6,6, 100kg x 10 (all 140kg and 100kg strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,6,5

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,8, 15kg x 10,9

Rear row 125 x 10,9,8, 112.5 x 5

Sweet session but the worlds worst back pumps during the deads! Mad stuff!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

3rd pin today, ml test and ml tren.

Quad is seriously aching after doing it this morning tho...

Still cracking on with the t3 100mcg each day, 2 days on 2 days off.

The t3 kills my hunger it's weird, but good in a way! And makes me sweat like a MACHINE. Happy days!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Haha they had their suspicions.....I just blamed the chicken
> 
> I keep my hcg in a cool dark place, lasts fine for at least 6 weeks or so, don't have to refrigerate despite popular belief!


Haha "they pump chicken full of steroids these days"


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Possible test flu....although may be hayfever....who knows lol 

I have noticed when I am on a day off from the t3 I feel sooo much better, the stuff makes me feel so hot and tired and unhungry! I'm sure it's doing good though, will be worth it!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this evening bois

DB bench press 42.5kg x 11,8, 40kg x 9

Incline DB bench press 32.5kg x 12,10, 30kg x 10

DB flye 20kg x 9,8, 17.5kg x 11

Dips BW x 8,6,6

Close grip bench 60kg x 11,7,7, 40kg x 10

One arm tricep extension 10kg x 12,10, 7kg x 10

Chucking these 42.5s around like toys now  feels good!

Finished session with 20mins HIIT cycling, 30sec sprints with 60sec rests, tiring as, and sweaty as!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Beast! You dropping the fat?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Beast! You dropping the fat?


I will let you know after the weekend  I can definitely see a difference!

I have had to drop the cals even further though, no more milky shakes, just watery shakes for me!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I will let you know after the weekend  I can definitely see a difference!
> 
> I have had to drop the cals even further though, no more milky shakes, just watery shakes for me!


Haha be worth it when you are ripped. How long you cutting for?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Haha be worth it when you are ripped. How long you cutting for?


At least 10 weeks bud. Basically until I can see a vague outline of abs!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> At least 10 weeks bud. Basically until I can see a vague outline of abs!


Years then haha


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Years then haha


Fcker lol  if needs be then yes!

I'm still new to the world of cardio...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Fcker lol  if needs be then yes!
> 
> I'm still new to the world of cardio...


Its sh!t isn't it mate? Im riding my bike everywhere. Saves on petrol money and its my cardio


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice log mate! You gonna put pics up as you go along?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

SierraAlpha said:


> Nice log mate! You gonna put pics up as you go along?


Cheers pal 

I will do yes! Scared no-one will notice progress so I'm apprehensive at the moment!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Cheers pal
> 
> I will do yes! Scared no-one will notice progress so I'm apprehensive at the moment!


Shut up ya wally, it'll take time. I take weekly pics so I can look over them to notice changes.


----------



## Boakai (Jul 11, 2013)

Well done mate, nice log.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Shut up ya wally, it'll take time. I take weekly pics so I can look over them to notice changes.


And photoshop your legs.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Here's a poor quality snap for you lot.

2.5 weeks in, everything seems to be tightening up, specially ab area, I now have 1 of 6 abs in my 6 pack so very pleased.

To be specific, the top right ab.

Arms looking leaner too I think...

Cue the "do you even lift" questions


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Do you even tan with t shirt off? Haha looking good mate.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Give us your referral code


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Give us your referral code


Is that a threat?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Give us your referral code


Lol it's PT342 matey, you will get either 4 free chicken breasts, free loaf of protein bread, free protein ready meal, 4 free packs protein crisps!

The choice is in your hands!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Lol it's PT342 matey, you will get either 4 free chicken breasts, free loaf of protein bread, free protein ready meal, 4 free packs protein crisps!
> 
> The choice is in your hands!


Im going to try the crisps


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Im going to try the crisps


Do it, and you'll get me £5 woop!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Do it, and you'll get me £5 woop!


Done it.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders RAWR.

DB shoulder press 32.5kg x 10,9, 30kg x 10

BB upright row 60kg x 10,8, 50kg x 9

BB squat 125kg x 5,4, 120kg x 5

Calf press 310 x 11, 330 x 10,10,9

DB side raise 20kg x 10, 17.5kg x 12,10

DB front raise 15kg x 11,9,9

Leg press 390 x 14, 410 x 10

New pb on squat! Smashed it!

And more reps and sets than usual on the 32.5 press. Feeling really strong and pumped at the moment, it's a lovely feeling


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That winny sounds like its doing wonders for you mate!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That winny sounds like its doing wonders for you mate!


Its really good stuff mate, tempted to run it at a higher dose, but I want to try and drag out my supplies for about 7 or 8 weeks!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Might have to give up this tren.....

It does not agree with me, I have been getting so paranoid about everything recently, sleeping badly, sweating and generally feeling so anxious!

I will stick with it for one more week, jabbing again later today, but if things dont look up, I will either kill myself or stop injecting tren!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Might have to give up this tren.....
> 
> It does not agree with me, I have been getting so paranoid about everything recently, sleeping badly, sweating and generally feeling so anxious!
> 
> I will stick with it for one more week, jabbing again later today, but if things dont look up, I will either kill myself or stop injecting tren!


Bloody tren!

Damn mind tricks.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody tren!
> 
> Damn mind tricks.


I can deal with the weird dreams, but I feel like a completely different person! EVERYTHING worries me!

Is it worth it at the end of the day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I can deal with the weird dreams, but I feel like a completely different person! EVERYTHING worries me!
> 
> Is it worth it at the end of the day?


Probably not.

Switch to mast if anything


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Switch to mast if anything


Might try it, have definitely been thinking about it!

But in my usual gay way, worried about my hairline :tongue:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Honestly mate I was worried about my hairline too with Mast, fortunately it's not affected me. Apparently it only affects you if you have MPB anyway..

Saying that though, Winstrol and Mast *suck air in through teeth noise*


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Honestly mate I was worried about my hairline too with Mast, fortunately it's not affected me. Apparently it only affects you if you have MPB anyway..
> 
> Saying that though, Winstrol and Mast *suck air in through teeth noise*


Haha exactly :lol: what a combo!

I will probably just carry on with the tren, I'm not one to waste decent gear, and it must be decent cos its ruining my life :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

POST 1000!

When do I get my gold medal?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> POST 1000!
> 
> When do I get my gold medal?


When you've been on here a year lol check your join date on your profile


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

sckeane said:


> When you've been on here a year lol check your join date on your profile


I have mate, I joined same time as you didnt I


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I have mate, I joined same time as you didnt I


Oh fair enough! Your thing will be accosted or something by a mod then, I got 1000 posts then thought I was going to go gold then noticed I had like 2 months to wait till I had been a year haha was gutted


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I AMMMMMM GOLLLLLDDDDEEEENNNNNNNN


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Might have to give up this tren.....
> 
> It does not agree with me, I have been getting so paranoid about everything recently, sleeping badly, sweating and generally feeling so anxious!
> 
> I will stick with it for one more week, jabbing again later today, but if things dont look up, I will either kill myself or stop injecting tren!


You tried to get me to take it too, you beep lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> You tried to get me to take it too, you beep lol


Yeh your more mentally stable than me, you must be to look after a kid!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yeh your more mentally stable than me, you must be to look after a kid!


Haha true  what you doing to do now? Swap it for something else?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Haha true  what you doing to do now? Swap it for something else?


Ima stick with it for a while, I'm a real man :tongue:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Ima stick with it for a while, I'm a real man :tongue:


I was gunna say post it to me and I'll show you how it's done. I best leave the tren alone my misses wants another baby.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bazinga

DB row 40kg x 10, 37.5kg x 9,9

BB deadlift 170kg x 4,4 140kg x 5,5 (140kg strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,6,5

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,9, 15kg x 10

Dual axis pulldown 190 x 10, 170 x 9,8

New pb on row!!

Deads were a bit pants today because back ached from squats yesterday, and pumps are getting ridiculous.

Had to do dual axis pulldown as standard pulldown was broken. I like it!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Nothing wrong with them deads


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Nothing wrong with them deads


Not my usual high standard :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So jabbed 1ml test 1ml tren last night.

I reckon this week might be my last on the tren train, its breaking me down, and seriously pooping on my cardio! Was so out of breath in last nights session it was horrible!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Why do tren and cardio? I thought its notorious for that.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Why do tren and cardio? I thought its notorious for that.


It is, but it's so bad mate that it actually even affects my lifting weights!! I get out of breath half way through a set!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What has happened to your deadlift?? Sure you were doing 175kg before?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What has happened to your deadlift?? Sure you were doing 175kg before?


Yeah, with straps. I'm trying to do more strapless to build my grip a bit.

And as I said, with this tren at the moment, my lifts are suffering because I literally run out of gas!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah, with straps. I'm trying to do more strapless to build my grip a bit.
> 
> And as I said, with this tren at the moment, my lifts are suffering because I literally run out of gas!


Oh right, I've never used straps. Do they really add that much weight to your deadlift?

Is enanthate really that bad? I was thinking 250mg sust and 400mg tren e for my next cycle :devil2:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah, with straps. I'm trying to do more strapless to build my grip a bit.
> 
> And as I said, with this tren at the moment, my lifts are suffering because I literally run out of gas!


That's the choc cookie protein, you need to get on the banana ;-)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh right, I've never used straps. Do they really add that much weight to your deadlift?
> 
> Is enanthate really that bad? I was thinking 250mg sust and 400mg tren e for my next cycle :devil2:


They certainly help squeeze out a few more reps!

It is for me mate, but the bsi stuff is potent, other labs might be more underdosed and manageable!

Is your next cycle cut or bulk? Surely time for a bulk! Give up on the abs dream already


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> They certainly help squeeze out a few more reps!
> 
> It is for me mate, but the bsi stuff is potent, other labs might be more underdosed and manageable!
> 
> Is your next cycle cut or bulk? Surely time for a bulk! Give up on the abs dream already


BSI, potent, LEL.

I'm hoping for bulk, but I need to strip this fat off my chest to see how much gyno I'm left with.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Not training today fatty?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Not training today fatty?


Course I am biatch 

Had to take a day off last week due to various commitments...

Today tho, chest and true!!

DB press 42.5kg x 12,9, 40kg x 9

Incline DB press 32.5kg x 11,10, 30kg x 12

DB flye20kg x 13,8, 17.5kg x 10

Tricep dip BW x 10,7,6

Close grip bench 60kg x 7,6, 50kg x 8,8

Lying single arm tricep extension 10kg x 13,10,8

Great session, hot as usual!!! Weight has definitely gone down, I sees it, will weigh tomorrow!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also tried the sunbed for the first time today.

Just 3 mins for a start, think I'll keep it up tho, love being tanned!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The tubes won't even be heated up in 3 minutes ya doughnut :lol:

Go for 6


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Any progress pics?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Course I am biatch
> 
> *Had to take a day off last week due to various commitments...*
> 
> ...


Parents ban you from the gym again?

:lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding mate, that all blown over now?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Parents ban you from the gym again?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding mate, that all blown over now?


Not allowed to keep his roids in with the milk


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> The tubes won't even be heated up in 3 minutes ya doughnut :lol:
> 
> Go for 6


Ha lol realised that now...did 8 mins today!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Any progress pics?


I shall see what I can do! Promised I would weigh today too


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Parents ban you from the gym again?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding mate, that all blown over now?


Hahaha nah not that 

Well it's blown over in that I've said I've taken them to boots to be destroyed and they believe me!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I shall see what I can do! Promised I would weigh today too


My 6 week progress pics are up if you want a laugh


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Has the tren killed you?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

RIGHT

Im back!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry boys, had a real rough patch with my long term gf, and its fair to say IM SINGLE NOW BIATCHES!!! 

Anyway, dont none of you worry, I have still been training hard and injecting loads! So I have lost more fat since we last talked, and I think looking quite alot better!!!

I will do a weigh in and pics probably tomorrow for ya all.

Hope your all well!!

P x


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha I was worried you stopped injecting loads


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You liar, your parents took the Internet off you for two weeks, didn't they!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> You liar, your parents took the Internet off you for two weeks, didn't they!


HAHA no mummy not the Internet.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

To be honest boys had a really really sh1t time of it recently!!!

But as I say I've still be injecting, not working out as much, on average twice a week, but think things will be back to normal now!!

I've dropped 1.5st from start of cycle so far...I will do some progress piccys I promise!

Seriously should be back with a bang now!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris early doors!!

Flat bench 80kg x 8,7 70kg x 7

Incline bench 60kg x 8,8,7

Tri Dips BW x 8,6,6

Close Grip Bench 50kg x 10,9,9

Flat Flyes 17.5kg x 8,7 15kg x 8

Lying tri extensions 10kg x 14,10 8kg x 10,10

My cut has gone well, lost 1.5st, down to 15.5st now, and don't think I've lost any muscle.

Had comments that I look bigger and better for the loss!!

Will upload a pic this week.

I have now instantly begun bulking again lol, upped test to 500mg a week. Lost track of how long I've been on now.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Oh and yes I have lost a fair bit of strength, but hoping that will return soon!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cut didn't last long fella, as long as you're happy. I'm not stopping until at least my upper abs are out.

I need comparison photos


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Chest and tris early doors!!
> 
> Flat bench 80kg x 8,7 70kg x 7
> 
> ...


Iirc, didn't you go straight from PCT to another cycle? So your test levels probably haven't been normal since the begining of your first cycle, which was about a year ago I think?

Good to see you back posting, but you should probably take a break from the test soon :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cut didn't last long fella, as long as you're happy. I'm not stopping until at least my upper abs are out.
> 
> I need comparison photos


Yeah was long enough.....I have top abs 

Got really fcked off with training and not getting bigger haha it's not for me!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Iirc, didn't you go straight from PCT to another cycle? So your test levels probably haven't been normal since the begining of your first cycle, which was about a year ago I think?
> 
> Good to see you back posting, but you should probably take a break from the test soon :tongue:


Hmmm I had a short break but nowhere near the recommended time on = time off......

I probably should dude your right.....but I've never been a smart one


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis yesterdayyyy

BB row 60kg x 14,11, 50kg x 8

BB deadlift 150kg x 6, 130kg x 7,7, 90kg x 12 (90kg strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,6,5

Preacher curl 35kg x 6,6, 25kg x 10,8, 20kg x 11

Lat pull down 140kg x 8, 130kg x 10,9,8

Deadlift has died a miserable death. Really hoping to bring it back up soon!!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also supplementing with vitamin d now..... 5000iu a day.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What happened to your deadlift?? Even I'm doing more than you now :tongue:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can remember your BOR was a lot higher than that, I'm sure your BB curl was over 40 too!

Interested in current photos of you, sounds like you've lost a lot of muscle!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What happened to your deadlift?? Even I'm doing more than you now :tongue:





Tom90 said:


> I can remember your BOR was a lot higher than that, I'm sure your BB curl was over 40 too!
> 
> Interested in current photos of you, sounds like you've lost a lot of muscle!


Boys don't get all big balls on me now!

I'm still packing as much muscle I'll go take a snap now 

Strength just fizzled off being on no dbol and less test.....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders

BB shoulder press 55kg x 11,7, 50kg x 7

BB upright row 50kg x 9,8,8

BB squat 100kg x 6,6,5

Calf raise 70kg x 9,8,7

BB shoulder press 22.5kg x 12,10,8

DB side/front raises 15kg x 10,8, 10kg x 13,11


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Also supplementing with vitamin d now..... 5000iu a day.


You can get 360 x 5000iu for £12 on ebay  Just thought i would share that info for future reference lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Boys don't get all big balls on me now!
> 
> I'm still packing as much muscle I'll go take a snap now
> 
> Strength just fizzled off being on no dbol and less test.....


Well that's what you get when you don't post in a while  If you're interested, I've just started my first cycle, so that deadlift of yours won't be catching up any time soon  What are you on atm? Just 500mg test?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well that's what you get when you don't post in a while  If you're interested, I've just started my first cycle, so that deadlift of yours won't be catching up any time soon  What are you on atm? Just 500mg test?


Ahaha I deserve everything I get 

I will have a looksie mate when I get a chance!!

Yeah just 500mg test at the mo, dont need any kickstart orals as I've been on for a while (oops)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris boiiiiiiiiiz

Flat bench 80kg x 10,8 70kg x 8

Incline bench 60kg x 9,8,8

Tri Dips BW x 8,6,6

Close Grip Bench 55kg x 10,10,9

Flat Flyes 17.5kg x 8,7,6

Lying tri extensions 10kg x 12,10 9kg x 10, 8kg x 10


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis weds just forgot to post!

BB row 60kg x 14,11, 50kg x 8

BB deadlift 140kg x 9,8 120kg x 12,10 (strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,6,5

Preacher curl 35kg x 10,7, 30kg x 10 25kg x 11

Lat pull down 70kg x 8, 65kg x 8, 60kg x 8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders

BB shoulder press 55kg x 12,8, 50kg x 9

BB upright row 50kg x 10,8,8

BB squat 105kg x 6,6,6

Calf raise 70kg x 9,9,8

BB shoulder press 22.5kg x 20,10,8

DB side/front raises 12.5kg x 12,10,10


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Forgot to log all last week's sessions lol... Ah well fresh week fresh start!

Chest and tris yesss

Flat bench 85kg x 10, 80kg x 9 70kg x 8

Incline bench 65kg x 9,8, 60kg x 8

Tri Dips BW x 8,8,7

Close Grip Bench 65kg x 9,8,7

Flat Flyes 17.5kg x 8,7,6

Lying tri extensions 12.5kg x 10, 9kg x 12,10,10

Feeling goooood strength back on it's way up! Want to get back to my 100kg bench being comfy!

Put all my mistakes in the past, this is a much cleaner bulk so shouldn't get fat fingers crossed!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still alive then mate!

What does a typical day's diet look like on this bulk?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Still alive then mate!
> 
> What does a typical day's diet look like on this bulk?


Just about budday!!

It's the same every day lol, boring!

1) Hache steak and 3 eggs

2) 2 scoop protein shake and 1 scoop oats

3) 250g chicken, 200g brown rice

4) 400ml egg whites

5) 200g mince, potatoes, green veg

6) 2 scoop protein shake and 1 scoop oats

I'll write down all the macros at some point but 310g protein a day, that's what I most care about!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Struggling to take a pic myself, but bis just measured in at 17.5" each.... NEW PB BUDDAY!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Fresh gear.....even more


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis yeahhh

BB row 65kg x 10,7, 60kg x 7

BB deadlift 150kg x 8,7 130kg x 6,5 (strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,6,6

Preacher curl 35kg x 15, 40kg x 7,6 35kg x 9

Pull ups BW x 10,10,8

Deads going back up nicely! Need to get them back to 175ish where I was before cutting!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Yeah budday!! Chicken, steaks and egg whites mega delivery!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders

BB shoulder press 65kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 50kg x 13

BB upright row 55kg x 10,8,8

BB squat 110kg x 6,5,4

Calf raise 75kg x 8,8, 45kg x 15

BB shoulder press 25kg x 12,9,8

DB side/front raises 15kg x 15,11,10

Think that's actually a new pb for me on the bb shoulder press!

Squat is coming back up nicely. I'll get there!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

50mcg T3 ed added in as of today!

Trying to promote leaness, and keep protein synthesis mega high!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)




----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris in the calm after the storm of St Jude!

Flat bench 90kg x 8,7 85kg x 5, 80kg x 4

Incline bench 70kg x 9,8, 65kg x 8

Tri Dips BW x 8,8,7

Close Grip Bench 70kg x 8,7, 60kg x 9

Ball Flyes 17.5kg x 8,7, 15kg x 8

Behind head tri extensions 10kg x 11,8,8

Bench creeping back up.....come on 100kg! Want it by Xmas, that's my goal!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and banga

BB row 65kg x 12,8,7

BB deadlift 155kg x 7,6 135kg x 6,5 (strapless)

Chin ups BW x 8,7,6

Preacher curl 40kg x 10,7 35kg x 9,8

Pull ups BW x 10,10,8


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What's the reason for lowering the weight and doing it strapless?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What's the reason for lowering the weight and doing it strapless?


My forearms seriously need to grow!! Their my weakest area by far.

I find the final strapless deads kill them nicely


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> My forearms seriously need to grow!! Their my weakest area by far.
> 
> I find the final strapless deads kill them nicely


Fair enough, although I'd be putting more effort into getting that deadlift back up, waaaaay behind me now


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders aka SATURDAY SQUAT DAY!!

BB shoulder press 65kg x 8, 6, 60kg x 9

BB upright row 60kg x 10,8, 55kg x 7

BB squat 115kg x 5,5,4

Calf raise 75kg x 10, 70kg x 9,8, 50kg x 15,13,10

BB shoulder press 25kg x 12,8,8

DB side/front raises 17.5kg x 11, 15kg x 11, 12.5kg x 12, 10kg x 12


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris old news this was yesterday morning!

DB bench 42.5kg x 10,8,8

DB incline bench 30kg x 12,10,9

Tri Dips BW x 8,8,7

Rope pulldown 35kg x 8, 30kg x 10, 25kg x 10

DB Flyes 17.5kg x 10,9,7

Lying tri extensions 12.5kg x 10,8, 10kg x 8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bangarang

BB row 65kg x 13,9, 60kg x 10

BB deadlift 160kg x 6,6 140kg x 6,6 (strapless)

Chin ups BW x 9,6,6

Preacher curl 40kg x 11,8 35kg x 10,8

Lat pulldown 65kg x 9, 60kg x 8, 55kg x 8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Banged in 750mg test e this morning, upped it a bit, because WHY NOT


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Progress pics mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Banged in 750mg test e this morning, upped it a bit, because WHY NOT


Oh Phil, you drug addict you :lol:

You got any weight gains or lift goals atm?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Progress pics mate?


I'll do one for you tomorrow morning when I'm looking FRESH lol  promise!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Oh Phil, you drug addict you :lol:
> 
> You got any weight gains or lift goals atm?


Haha please take the gear off me!! 

Yeah bud I would love to get back to a 100kg bench is my main goal. Squat and deadlift are almost back to what they were last bulk, so I'm happy there.

I want to gain as much weight as poss! But last time I got fat so being much more careful and clean! T3 should hopefully help too lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Took this one earlier....bit rubbish....will take a full set tomorrow morning as I don't have work!!

Don't even consider asking me about the hat!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders

BB shoulder press 65kg x 8, 60kg x 9,8

BB upright row 60kg x 10,9, 55kg x 10

BB squat 120kg x 5,4,4

Calf raise 75kg x 10, 70kg x 9,9, 50kg x 15,14,14

BB shoulder press 50kg x 8,7,8

DB side/front raises 15kg x 11,10, 12.5kg x 12


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris

DB bench 42.5kg x 10,8,6

DB incline bench 30kg x 12,10,8

Tri Dips BW x 8,8,7

Rope pulldown 32.5kg x 10, 30kg x 7, 27.5kg x 7, 25kg x 10, 20kg x 8 DROP SETS

DB Flyes 17.5kg x 10,9,7

Lying tri extensions 12.5kg x 14,11,9


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bongos

BB row 67kg x 11,8 62kg x 8

BB deadlift 165kg x 6,6 145kg x 6,6 (strapless)

Chin ups BW x 11,7,7

Preacher curl 42kg x 11,8 37kg x 9,7

Lat pulldown 65kg x 9, 60kg x 8, 55kg x 8

DB concentration curl 10kg x 11,9,9


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So I've decided to switch it up a bit!

Starting today going to split into push/pull routine, with legs included (my legs grow with such little effort for some reason, they don't need their own day!)

Just heavy compounds, dropping all the isolations I had in there, not that I had many 

Push

Flat bench 90kg x 10,7, 85kg x 7

Close grip bench 70kg x 8,6, 60kg x 7

Military press 50kg x 7, 40kg x 8,7

Squat 120kg x 4,4,4

Calf press 75kg x 10,9,8

Dips BW x 12,8,7

Lets see if this makes any difference!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull day

Pull ups BW x 11,7,6

Deadlift 165kg x 7,6,5

BB bent row 60kg x 10,9,8

BB upright row 50kg x 10,8,8

Chin Ups BW x 8,7,6

Absolutely trashed!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Flat bench 95kg x 9,7, 90kg x 6

Close grip bench 70kg x 8,6, 60kg x 7

Military press 50kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 40kg x 7

Squat 120kg x 5,5,5

Calf raise 80kg x 9, 75kg x 6,6, 70kg x 9

Dips BW x 11,9,8

Had a group of 10 lacrosse girls doing little deadlifts next to me......very distracting lol....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull day

Pull ups BW x 10,8,7

Deadlift 170kg x 5,5,4

BB bent row 62.5kg x 10,8, 60kg x 9

BB upright row 52.5kg x 9,9, 50kg x 11

Chin Ups BW x 9,8,7

Pump of the week!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushhhh

Flat bench 97.5kg x 8,7, 95kg x 5

Close grip bench 70kg x 8,7,6

Military press 50kg x 11,8, 45kg x 7

Squat 122.5kg x 4,4,4

Calf raise 80kg x 9,9, 75kg x 9,8

Dips BW x 15,7,6

So close to that 100kg bench again.....Come on!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just resting my leg after push morning!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good session there mate, apart from legs... :tongue:

Going for 97.5kg today too!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Big Pull day

Pull ups BW x 9,7,6

Deadlift 172.5kg x 6,5,5

BB bent row 65kg x 8, 62.5kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 50kg x 10

BB upright row 55kg x 9, 52.5kg x 8, 50kg x 8

Chin Ups BW x 8,6,5

New pb for deadlift....think it's the most I have ever done ever!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Just resting my leg after push morning!


Is your leg behind that chicken bone somewhere?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Is your leg behind that chicken bone somewhere?


Nah mate, any chicken I see, I eat it


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push it to the limit!

Flat bench 100kg x 9,7 95kg x 5

Close grip bench 72.5kg x 8,7, 70kg x 8

Military press 52.5kg x 11,8 50kg x 7, 45kg x 7

Squat 122.5kg x 6,5,4

Calf raise 80kg x 10,9,6

Dips BW x 12,8,5

100kg bench is back!!

Strength going up rapid like!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulling women

Pull ups BW x 11,8,7

Deadlift 175kg x 5,4,4

BB bent row 65kg x 10,8, 62.5kg x 9

BB upright row 55kg x 10,8, 52.5kg x 8, 50kg x 9,8

Chin Ups BW x 9,7,6

10mins per exercise, was in and out in 45mins! Similar to my performance in bed


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushed yesterday

Flat bench 100kg x 9,7,6

Close grip bench 75kg x 8,7 70kg x 8

Military press 55kg x 9,6, 50kg x 8, 40kg x 11

Squat 125kg x 5,4,4

Calf raise 85kg x 8,8,7

Dips BW x 10,8,7

100kg feels simples


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Pull ups BW x 11,8,6

Deadlift 175kg x 5,5,4

BB bent row 67.5kg x 10,8, 65kg x 8

BB upright row 57.5kg x 9,8, 50kg x 10

Chin Ups BW x 8,6,6


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Good luck mate you should do well. I to would not use orals. From my perspective they are a waste of time and money. I do not want to hold water and look big I want to be strong! I would raise the Tren E to 400 or 500 per week. You will really feel the difference. No need to increase the test. Get some Bromocriptine.
> 
> Good luck. John


Totally agree!! Thanks alot pal. I have dropped the tren now but keen to try a higher dose next cycle!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push it

Flat bench 100kg x 7,6 90kg x 6

Close grip bench 75kg x 6,5 70kg x 7

Military press 55kg x 11, 7 50kg x 6 40kg x 10

Squat 125kg x 5,5,4

Calf raise 80kg x 11,9,8

Dips BW x 11,7,6

Bit weak today. Can't always be strong!! One of those days....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Pull ups BW x 10,8,7

Deadlift 175kg x 6,4,4

BB bent row 67.5kg x 10,8, 65kg x 8

BB upright row 57.5kg x 9,8, 52.5kg x 10

Chin Ups BW x 8,7,6


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushing

Flat bench 100kg x 7,6,5

Close grip bench 75kg x 7,6 72.5kg x 5

Military press 57.5kg x 7,5, 52.5kg x 8, 50kg x 7

Squat 127.5kg x 5,4,4

Calf raise 85kg x 9,8,8

Dips BW x 10,7,6

New pb on squats!! Felt lovely, my form is finally spot on.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullzz

Pull ups BW x 11,8,6

Deadlift 175kg x 6,5,5

BB bent row 70kg x 8, 65kg x 9, 62.5kg x 8

BB upright row 60kg x 8, 55kg x 9, 50kg x 12

Chin Ups BW x 9,8,7


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Special delivery.... 

Never use a preworkout, I just have my caffeine pills usually, so going to try this Pulse V4 stuff, see what it's like!!

Im always switching up my amino acids too, just finished a pouch of L-glutamine, I did rate it, decreased recovery time quite a bit.

Fancy trying Leucine now!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushed

Flat bench 102.5kg x 7,6, 100kg x 5, 90kg x 6

Close grip bench 75kg x 7,6,6

Military press 57.5kg x 10,8, 52.5kg x 8, 50kg x 8

Squat 127.5kg x 5,5,5

Calf raise 90kg x 9,8, 85kg x 9

Dips BW x 8,7,6


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Xmas Pullz

Pull ups BW x 9,7,6

Deadlift 180kg x 5,5,5

BB bent row 70kg x 10,8, 65kg x 10, 60kg x 9

BB upright row 60kg x 10,8,6

Chin Ups BW x 7,7,7

Massive new pb for deadlift!! Wore a belt for it, felt nice.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pusher

Flat bench 102.5kg x 7,6, 100kg x 6

Close grip bench 72.5kg x 7,6, 70kg x 7, 60kg x 8,8, 55kg x 9

Seated Military press 55kg x 10,7, 50kg x 8, 40kg x 9

Squat 132.5kg x 5,5,4

Calf press 370 x 9, 390 x 8,8

Squat is finally getting there!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

We all know by now I'm a bit of a dic* with my cycle planning.

I've actually been off for 3 weeks now, but not taken any pct meds yet....

Feeling good, strength still as it was, size and weight the same.

Will start my nolva and Clomid tomorrow, was planning a hcg blast but it never really happened.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Some sh*t snaps....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

New years eve pulling

Pull ups BW x 9,7,7

Deadlift 182.5kg x 5,5,4

BB bent row 70kg x 11,9 65kg x 10

BB upright row 62.5kg x 9,7,6

Chin Ups BW x 8,7,7


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push it

Flat bench 105kg x 6,4, 100kg x 5

Close grip bench 75kg x 8,6 70kg x 8, 60kg x 12,9,6

Seated Military press 55kg x 8,8 50kg x 8, 40kg x 10

Squat 132.5kg x 5,5,5

Calf press 410 x 8,7, 390 x 8

Benching 105 is a new pb. Will try and squeeze out some more reps next sesh!


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Good progress mate! What bf are you at now?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Kabz r34 said:


> Good progress mate! What bf are you at now?


Thanks bud. Much stronger now tok, which is a major bonus!

Sitting about 20% now. Still needs a lot of cutting down, but cutting down sure is boring


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulled

Pull ups BW x 7,7,6

Deadlift 182.5kg x 5,5,5

BB bent row 72.5kg x 11,9, 70kg x 9

BB upright row 65kg x 7,5, 62.5kg x 6, 60kg x 7

Chin Ups BW x 9,7,6

DB concentration curls 12.5kg x 8,8, 10kg x 8


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> We all know by now I'm a bit of a dic* with my cycle planning.
> 
> I've actually been off for 3 weeks now, but not taken any pct meds yet....
> 
> ...


I start my pct in a couple weeks, not looking forward to being 'natural' again lol, how long have you actually been on for now? Wish you all the best with recovery.

Ps. I like your gypo slick back style


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I start my pct in a couple weeks, not looking forward to being 'natural' again lol, how long have you actually been on for now? Wish you all the best with recovery.
> 
> Ps. I like your gypo slick back style


Haha it's really not that bad matey! Nice having something in the ballsack for once too! 

I was on for a year, sort of hashed a pct, and have now been on for about 6 months straight again.

Thanks mate, recovery is actually going well! Despite me not following a very good pct protocol lol....

Gypo? Cheeky fck! It's very Leonardo DiCaprio I'll have you know!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Flat bench 105kg x 5, 100kg x 5,5, 95kg x 5

Close grip bench 75kg x 7,7,5

Standing Military press 57.5kg x 8, 55kg x 6, 50kg x 6

Squat 132.5kg x 5, 135kg x 4,5

Calf press 90kg x 8,7,6

Tri dips 30kg x 12, 25kg x 6, 30kg x 6

New squat pb, even though it's pct lol! Very happy.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullzz

Pull ups BW x 9,7,6

Deadlift 185kg x 5,5,4

BB bent row 75kg x 8,7, 72.5kg x 8

BB upright row 65kg x 8,7, 62.5kg x 8

Chin Ups BW x 9,7,6

DB concentration curls 12.5kg x 9, 10kg x 9,9

Deadlift won't stop going up


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Flat bench 100kg x 5,6, 95kg x 5, 90kg x 5

Close grip bench 75kg x 7,6,5

Standing Military press 55kg x 8,7 50kg x 7

Squat 135kg x 4,4,4

Calf press 90kg x 9,8, 80kg x 8

Tri dips 30kg x 13, 8,7


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Pull ups BW x 8,6,6

Deadlift 185kg x 6,5,4

BB bent row 75kg x 8,7, 70kg x 8, 60kg x 8

BB upright row 65kg x 8,7,6

Chin Ups BW x 8,6,6

DB concentration curls 12.5kg x 9, 10kg x 9,9

Boom


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Big order.

Nom


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Havent logged in a while!

I joined a new gym couple of weeks back, proper hardcore one, got sick of the uni gym.

Everyone is massive and I mean massive, it's really inspirational haha!

Lovely isolateral plate loaded equipment , so will be trying some of that out!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Did pull sesh yesterday.

Pull ups BW x 7,6,7

DB shrugs 36kg x 13,10,9

DB rows 36kg x 10,8, 34kg x 10

Chin Ups BW x 6,5,5

Incline DB curl 16kg x 10, 14kg x 10 @ 30degrees, 14kg x 10,9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 12kg x 12,10,10

Rack pulls 100kg x 9, 110kg x 7,6 (all strapless) 120kg x 10 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also tried out proteinfoodsdirect.com instead of musclefood for a change....impressed so far!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push today

BB bench 85kg x 13, 8, 70kg x 9, 60kg x 8

Dips BW x 5,6,6

BB military press 45kg x 13, 10, 40kg x 8,8, 30kg x 10,10, 8, 25kg x 8

Close grip bench 60kg x 10,9,8

Incline Bench 50kg x 7, 40kg x 9,8

Skull crushers 15kg x 13, 17.5kg x 8,8, 15kg x 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Did pull sesh yesterday.
> 
> Pull ups BW x 7,6,7
> 
> ...


What's the difference between pull/chin ups?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the difference between pull/chin ups?


Pull ups are just over shoulder width grip with palms away from myself

Chins are palms towards me, only couple inches between hands


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullz

Pull ups BW x 8,7,7

DB shrugs 38kg x 13,10,9

DB rows 38kg x 8, 36kg x 8, 34kg x 10,9

Chin Ups BW x 7,6,5

Incline DB curl 16kg x 10,8 @ 30degrees, 14kg x 10,10 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 14kg x 12,10, 12kg x 10

Rack pulls 105kg x 9,8,8 (all strapless) 125kg x 14 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushed it to the limit

BB bench 85kg x 11, 90kg x 5, 80kg x 7, 70kg x 7

Dips BW x 9,7,5

BB military press 50kg x 8, 45kg x 8,6 40kg x 10

Close grip bench 50kg x 10,6, 40kg x 10,10

Incline Bench 40kg x 6,5 30kg x 8,7,

Skull crushers 25kg x 10, 8, 20kg x 12

Shoulder Press Machine 20kg x 9, 10kg x 9,8,7

Cable flyes 4w x 10,9, 3w x 10, 2w x 13


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs yesterday!

Squat with pauses at bottom 100kg x 8,7 90kg x 6,6

Ham curl 30kg x 8, 20kg x 9,8, 15kg x 9

Calf raise 60kg x 14, 11, 50kg x 9, 45kg x 9


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullz

Pull ups BW x 10,7,6

DB shrugs 40kg x 13,10,9

DB rows 36kg x 8, 8 34kg x 9,8

Chin Ups BW x 10,6,5

Incline DB curl 16kg x 10,9 @ 30degrees, 14kg x 9,9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 14kg x 12,10,10

Rack pulls 110kg x 7,6,5 (all strapless) 140kg x 12 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pusher

BB bench 90kg x 10, 85kg x 7, 80kg x 5, 70kg x 7

Dips BW x 6,6,7

BB military press 55kg x 6, 50kg x 7 45kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Close grip bench 60kg x 10,8, 50kg x 8,7

Incline Bench 40kg x 10,9,9,10

Skull crushers 17.5kg x 12,9 15kg x 9,9

Shoulder Press Machine 20kg x 8,6, 10kg x 9,8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulled

Pull ups BW x 10,6,6

DB shrugs 40kg x 13,10,9

DB rows 36kg x 12,9 34kg x 9,8

Chin Ups BW x 7,6,6

Incline DB curl 16kg x 10,9 @ 30degrees, 14kg x 10,10 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 14kg x 14,10,10

Rack pulls 110kg x 7,6 100kg x 6 (all strapless) 160kg x 10 (straps)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How ya doing Phil? Gym sessions seem to be going well


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushing

BB bench 95kg x 10, 90kg x 4, 85kg x 6, 80kg x 7

Dips BW x 9,6,7

BB military press 55kg x 6, 50kg x 7 45kg x 8, 40kg x 10

Close grip bench 60kg x 11,9,8,7

Incline Bench 45kg x 11,10,8, 40kg x 5

Skull crushers 20kg x 10,6 17.5kg x 7,7

Shoulder Press Machine 20kg x 8,6,7 10kg x 8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> How ya doing Phil? Gym sessions seem to be going well


Yeah good cheers mate!

Had a bit of a sh*t time over pct, limp di*k and all that, but ran some test prop for a couple of weeks with a hcg blast and seems to have done the job!!

Tried a new lab....puro....I highly reccomend!

How you doing son?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah good cheers mate!
> 
> Had a bit of a sh*t time over pct, limp di*k and all that, but ran some test prop for a couple of weeks with a hcg blast and seems to have done the job!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it worked, never heard of someone using test p as a pct though :lol:

I'm all good mate, finished PCT on sunday and feel fine, not as horny as before cycle, but it's actually a bit of a good thing as I used to pounce on the gf all the time and she was always annoyed at me for it lol. I got limp d!ck once about 2 weeks in, got some cialis and took that eod for a week, not needed it since thankfully 

So when and what's the next cycle? :devil2:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Glad to hear it worked, never heard of someone using test p as a pct though :lol:
> 
> I'm all good mate, finished PCT on sunday and feel fine, not as horny as before cycle, but it's actually a bit of a good thing as I used to pounce on the gf all the time and she was always annoyed at me for it lol. I got limp d!ck once about 2 weeks in, got some cialis and took that eod for a week, not needed it since thankfully
> 
> So when and what's the next cycle? :devil2:


Haha well I'm pretty unconventional mate, and I wouldn't ever recommend following my style 

Thats great news son, glad your doing ok! Need to update your journal don't you 

I've got some new tabs that have both viagra and cialis in, their pretty good stuff and plan to use them if I run into trouble again! Never seen my c*ck so big as on that stuff!

I want to say I'm gonna take about 6months off, but I'm sure I'll be back on in a couple of months 

What you got planned?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Haha well I'm pretty unconventional mate, and I wouldn't ever recommend following my style
> 
> Thats great news son, glad your doing ok! Need to update your journal don't you
> 
> ...


Cialis really is magic, can go and go on that stuff, good to take before a night out if reccys are involved lol.

Yeah I do need to update it lol, but natty lifting can be a bit dull, especially atm as I'm only improving by a rep or two each session, I still keep track of all my sessions on my iphone, haven't lost any strength which is a bonus.

I'm going to follow time on + pct rule, so that should mean I'll be g2g again around June, all I'm going to do is a short 6 week cutting cycle of test, var + clen before my holiday. I'm 97kg atm, so I should end up at 11/12% bf around 90kg, which is over 2 stone of LBM gained on last year, so happy with that.

You going to cut much this summer?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulled

Chin Ups BW x 16,6,5

Pull ups BW x 5

Lat pulldown isolateral 40kg x 10,8,7

DB shrugs 42kg x 10,9,8

DB rows 38kg x 10,9,8 36kg x 9

Incline DB curl 18kg x 8, 16kg x 8 @ 30degrees, 16kg x 10, 14kg x 10 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 16kg x 10,8,8

Rack pulls 110kg x 7,6,6 (all strapless) 170kg x 7 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Sunday cheat day innit


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pusher

BB bench 100kg x 9, 90kg x 7,5, 80kg x 7

Dips BW x 8,6,6

BB military press 55kg x 6, 50kg x 7 45kg x 8,8

Tri dip iso lateral 80kg x 20, 90kg x 10,10, 80kg x 9

Iso lateral incline press 40kg x 8, 30kg x 10,8, 20kg x 11

Skull crushers 20kg x 11,7 17.5kg x 8,7

Shoulder Press Machine 20kg x 12,10,10,9

Front raise 20kg plate x 10,9,9


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hench order.

Cannot reccomend these guys enough, been using musclefood for years but these guys top them for price, with the same quality!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullz

Chin Ups BW+10kg x 8,7, BW x 6

Pull ups BW x 6

Lat pulldown isolateral 40kg x 11,9,8

DB shrugs 44kg x 7,6, 42kg x 8,8

DB rows 38kg x 10,9,8 36kg x 8

Incline DB curl 18kg x 7, 16kg x 8 @ 30degrees, 16kg x 8, 14kg x 9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 16kg x 10,8, 14kg x 10

Rack pulls 115kg x 10, 120kg x 7,7 (all strapless) 180kg x 6 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Bargain bucket for 1 lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also just prepped a weeks worth of breakfast chilli!


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Hench order.
> 
> Cannot reccomend these guys enough, been using musclefood for years but these guys top them for price, with the same quality!


What company is that mate??


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> What company is that mate??


Protein foods direct bud.

Give em a go, same as MF but cheaper!


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Protein foods direct bud.
> 
> Give em a go, same as MF but cheaper!


Cheers lad, your order looks decent! Well packaged etc


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Protein foods direct bud.
> 
> Give em a go, same as MF but cheaper!


Bloody hell it is a lot cheaper! Will give these a go next time. Cheers mate.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> Cheers lad, your order looks decent! Well packaged etc


Yes mate ordered a couple of times now, no issues, always ice cold and excellently packed!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

For anyone that's interested....current intake is 4300cals with 375g protein boom. Nearer 5000 on training days.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Protein foods ok then? Saw a few guys saying quality wasn't as good.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Protein foods ok then? Saw a few guys saying quality wasn't as good.


I've been having MF deliveries for years mate so I can definitely say they compare very well.

I've tried the chicken, beef mince, rump steaks, prawns, egg whites, veal steaks, and ALL are spot on!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I've been having MF deliveries for years mate so I can definitely say they compare very well.
> 
> I've tried the chicken, beef mince, rump steaks, prawns, egg whites, veal steaks, and ALL are spot on!


Sounds good, cheaper is a bonus


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also cheeky hundred spend....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Went with MF mate lol

Only as I won a comp for a £75 voucher


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pushed yesterday

BB bench 100kg x 6,5 90kg x 6,4 80kg x 8

Dips BW x 8,7,7

BB military press 55kg x 6, 50kg x 7,6 45kg x 8

Tri dip iso lateral 90kg x 13,10,9 80kg x 10

Iso lateral incline press 40kg x 8,7 30kg x 9,8

Skull crushers 20kg x 11,7,7 17.5kg x 8

Shoulder Press Machine 25kg x 11,10,9, 20kg x 9

Front raise 20kg plate x 13,11,10


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pullz

Chin Ups BW+10kg x 8,7, BW x 8

Pull ups BW x 7

Lat pulldown isolateral 45kg x 11,9,8

DB shrugs 44kg x 8,8,7,9

DB rows 40kg x 9,8,7 38kg x 8

Incline DB curl 18kg x 6, 16kg x 7 @ 30degrees, 16kg x 8, 14kg x 8 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 16kg x 10,9, 14kg x 10

Rack pulls 125kg x 8,7,7 (all strapless) 185kg x 6 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

BB bench 100kg x 5,4 95kg x 4, 90kg x 5, 80kg x 7

Dips BW x 10,10,7

BB military press 55kg x 6, 50kg x 6, 45kg x 7, 40kg x 7

Tri dip iso lateral 95kg x 12,10 90kg x 7, 80kg x 8

Iso lateral incline press 40kg x 8,7 30kg x 8,8

Skull crushers 25kg x 7,6, 20kg x 8,8

Shoulder Press Machine 30kg x 10,8,7,7

Front raise 20kg plate x 11,10,9

Felt pretty weak today!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Some food porn..

My lunch is chicken fried rice with egg and prawn: total protein = 70g

Dinner was double salmon: total protein = 50g


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulling

Chin Ups BW x 15,7,6

Lat pulldown 60kg x 7,7,6, 50kg x 8

Shrug machine 100kg x 9,8, 90kg x 9,9

DB rows 42kg x 8,7, 40kg x 8,7

Incline DB curl 18kg x 7, 16kg x 7 @ 30degrees, 16kg x 8, 14kg x 9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 16kg x 8 14kg x 9,8,8

Stiff leg deads 130kg x 8, 140kg x 7,6 (strapless) 150kg x 8 (straps)

First time I've done stiff legged deads. They are tough!! Loved them tho. Really felt my back working. Think they will replace rack pulls now.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

It's the very rare Legs day!!

Squat with pauses at bottom 100kg x 7,7,6 110kg x 4

Ham curl 30kg x 8, 20kg x 9,8, 10kg x 9

Calf raise 65kg x 14,10, 60kg x 9,10


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still training then boyo :tongue:

You still on cycle?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Still training then boyo :tongue:
> 
> You still on cycle?


All day errery day bra 

No I'm not on cycle, came off, started pct, got bored, did some test prop, just doing a bit more pct now 

Things are going pretty good! I'm not gonna be cut for the summer by any means, but I'm happy with my mass!

How's you bud? Long time no update in your dusty journy!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

BB bench 100kg x 5, 90kg x 6,6, 95kg x 5, 80kg x 7

Dips BW x 10,7,7

BB military press 50kg x 7,5 45kg x 6, 40kg x 8

Close grip bench 60kg x 8,8,8, 50kg x 10

Iso lateral incline press 40kg x 8,8 30kg x 9,10

Skull crushers 25kg x 7,5, 20kg x 8,8,6

Shoulder Press Machine 35kg x 9,8,7, 30kg x 9

Front raise 20kg plate x 9,8,8


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> All day errery day bra
> 
> No I'm not on cycle, came off, started pct, got bored, did some test prop, just doing a bit more pct now
> 
> ...


I thought your lifts look like 'off cycle lifts' :lol:

Still working overseas, only another 28 days and I'll be back home, roiding like fvck hahaha!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I thought your lifts look like 'off cycle lifts' :lol:
> 
> Still working overseas, only another 28 days and I'll be back home, roiding like fvck hahaha!


Cheeky fook!

Yeah lost a bit of strength, but size seems to have stayed nicely!

Good news mate, your gonna be hoooge


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulling women ain't much to do

Chin Ups BW x 12,7,7

Lat pulldown 60kg x 10,7,8, 50kg x 9

Shrug machine 100kg x 10, 105kg x 9,9, 90kg x 10

DB rows 42kg x 8,7,6, 40kg x 7

Incline DB curl 16kg x 8,7 @ 30degrees, 16kg x 8, 14kg x 9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 16kg x 8 14kg x 9,8, 12kg x 11

Stiff leg deads 140kg x 5, 120kg x 6,6 (strapless) 130kg x 8 (straps)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Smith bench 100kg x 6, 90kg x 7,8 80kg x 7

Dips BW x 7,7,7

Seated BB military press 50kg x 6, 40kg x 9,8,9

Close grip bench 60kg x 9, 65kg x 7, 60kg x 7, 50kg x 8

Iso lateral incline press 40kg x 10,8, 30kg x 9,8

Skull crushers 25kg x 7, 20kg x 7,6, 17.5kg x 7

Shoulder Press Machine 30kg x 8,8, 20kg x 9,8

Front/side raises 14kg x 7, 10kg x 9,10,11


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pulling

Chin Ups BW+5kg x 10, BW x 7,7

Lat pulldown 65kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 50kg x 9,9

Shrug machine 110kg x 13,11, 100kg x 10,9

DB rows 42kg x 9,7, 40kg x 8,7

Incline DB curl 14kg x 10,8 @ 30degrees, 14kg x 9, 12kg x 9 @ 45degrees

DB hammer curl 14kg x 9,8, 12kg x 10,9

Rack Pulls 130kg x 8, 140kg x 7,7 (strapless) 180kg x 5 (straps)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm seeing a trend here, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, *legs*, push, pull, push, pull...

:lol:

How much you weighing in at atm mate?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'm seeing a trend here, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, push, pull, *legs*, push, pull, push, pull...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> How much you weighing in at atm mate?


Bahaha Damn, someone figured out my killer routine 

Yeah I hate legs, and they seem to grow off literally training once a fortnight or so!

Not sure bud, lost track of dem gainz lol  I'll weigh in tonight just for you!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just for you @robdobbie , weighed in dry this morning, I'm 238lbs or 108kg!

And trying to get heavier


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Just for you @robdobbie , weighed in dry this morning, I'm 238lbs or 108kg!
> 
> And trying to get heavier


Heavy fvcker! What bf% and height are you?

Think I need to do a 6 month cycle :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Heavy fvcker! What bf% and height are you?
> 
> Think I need to do a 6 month cycle :lol:


Haha well I am 6'3, so never been light!!

I'm also 20%....so far from shredded lol, but I like it that way, think I'm one of the few who prefer a a bit of bulk!

Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push - from weds!

Smith bench 100kg x 8, 90kg x 8,8 80kg x 10

Dips BW x 8,8,8

Seated BB military press 50kg x 8,7, 40kg x 9,9

Close grip bench 65kg x 8,7 60kg x 7, 50kg x 8

Iso lateral incline press 45kg x 10,9 40kg x 9,8

Skull crushers 25kg x 8, 20kg x 8,7 17.5kg x 8

Shoulder Press Machine 35kg x 8,7 30kg x 7,8

Front/side raises 12kg x 15, 14kg x 8, 12kg x 10,11


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Have switched up my routine a bit, back to basics, fewer movements and concentrate on that squeeze!

Chin Ups BW x 14,8,7

BB row Underhand 70kg x 8,7, 60kg x 8

Overhand 60kg x 8, 50kg x 9,11

BB shrugs 100kg x 12,10,10,9

BB deadlift 140kg x 8,7 130kg x 6,7

Incline DB curl 14kg x 14,10 @ 30degrees

14kg x 9, 12kg x 11 @ 45degrees


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Pull
> 
> Have switched up my routine a bit, back to basics, fewer movements and concentrate on that squeeze!
> 
> ...


Do you go to failure on your first set of chin ups?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Do you go to failure on your first set of chin ups?


Yeah buddy!

I go to failure on every single set. Works well for me.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah buddy!
> 
> I go to failure on every single set. Works well for me.


I'd go for 12 first set, then you'll probably be able to get 12 on the next 2, =36 reps, 14+8+7=29 reps.

But hey, if it works, carry on :thumbup1:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'd go for 12 first set, then you'll probably be able to get 12 on the next 2, =36 reps, 14+8+7=29 reps.
> 
> But hey, if it works, carry on :thumbup1:


I'll give that a go mate, sounds good!

You've even backed up your argument with mathmatical evidence, so how can I say no?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Smith bench 100kg x 7, 90kg x 8,8 80kg x 8

Incline Smith bench 60kg x 10, 65kg x 7, 60kg x 7, 50kg x 8

BB behind neck press 40kg x 11, 50kg x 7,8, 40kg x 9

Seated BB military press 40kg x 12, 50kg x 8, 45kg x 8,7

Close grip bench 60kg x 9, 65kg x 8, 60kg x 6, 50kg x 8, dropsets- 50kg x 8, 45kg x 7, 40kg x 8


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Chin Ups BW x 12,12,7 (just for you @robdobbie still failed on the last set lol)

BB row Underhand 70kg x 9,8, 60kg x 9

Overhand 60kg x 9, 50kg x 11,55kg x 9

BB shrugs 105kg x 8,7, 100kg x 8,7

BB deadlift 140kg x 8,7,6,7

Incline DB curl 16kg x 11, 14kg x10 @ 30degrees

14kg x 8, 12kg x 10 @ 45degrees


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Pull
> 
> Chin Ups BW x 12,12,7 (just for you @robdobbie still failed on the last set lol)
> 
> ...


Still more reps though! 29 last time, 31 this time  Next time try, 12, 11, 11, I'm sure you'll get it!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Still more reps though! 29 last time, 31 this time  Next time try, 12, 11, 11, I'm sure you'll get it!


Yeah I'm happy with that! Even if I did the same reps week on week I'd be happy, cos I'm getting heavier every time!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Smith bench 100kg x 8, 90kg x 7,6 80kg x 6,5

Incline Smith bench 65kg x 9, 65kg x 7, 60kg x 8,6

BB behind neck press 50kg x 7, 45kg x 7, 40kg x 9,8

Seated BB military press 50kg x 7,5 45kg x 8, 40kg x 8,7

Close grip bench 65kg x 10,8 60kg x 8,7 dropsets- 50kg x 12, 45kg x 7, 40kg x 6


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Not that anyone cares but I'm still training!! 

Legs and forearms today

BB Squat 90kg x 9,8,7 60kg x 8 20kg x 25

Hamstring curl 20kg x 10,8 15kg x 8 10kg x 9,10,10

Calf raise 70kg x 10,8 60kg x 9,8,10, 40kg x 15

Reverse wrist curl 25kg x 9,7 20kg x 8 17.5kg x 8

Wrist curl 17.5kg x 25 20kg x 10,10,8


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:



> Not that anyone cares but I'm still training!!
> 
> Legs and forearms today
> 
> ...


I care Phil :wub:

90kg squats?! You've been neglecting legs! :2guns: lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Woah. It's Johnny Bravo


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:



> I care Phil :wub:
> 
> 90kg squats?! You've been neglecting legs! :2guns: lol


Naww cheers bud 

Haha I can't even deny it!! Back on them now though, dedicated legs and forearms day to go with my generic push pull. I've got renewed interest in legs!

Fortunately their still 26", not lost any size!

Do you think 5 sets of squats is enough volume for quads? Done once a week?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Push

Smith bench 100kg x 9, 95kg x 7 80kg x 6 60kg x 10

Incline Smith bench 60kg x 9,8, 50kg x 8,7

BB behind neck press 40kg x 9,8, 35kg x 8,8

Seated BB military press 40kg x 8,8,7, 35kg x 7

Close grip bench 60kg x 11,8,6 50kg x 8 dropsets- 50kg x 8, 40kg x 7, 30kg x 7, 20kg x 14


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Naww cheers bud
> 
> Haha I can't even deny it!! Back on them now though, dedicated legs and forearms day to go with my generic push pull. I've got renewed interest in legs!
> 
> ...


I'd stick a few sets of leg extensions in just to be sure


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pull

Chin Ups BW x 10,6,6

BB row Underhand 70kg x 9,8, 60kg x 9

Overhand 60kg x 8,7,7

BB shrugs 100kg x 11,9,8,7

BB deadlift 150kg x 6, 140kg x 6,6 100kg x 9

Incline DB curl 16kg x 8, 14kg x 6, 12kg x 7,8 @ 30degrees

Felt sick and weak as fook.

Think I'm giving up caffeine now. It messes with my stomach and my head, and genuinely think I would do better without it. Been taking 400mg pre workout now for longer than I can remember!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

400mg?! Fvcking hell, I'd be buzzing all night :lol: Is that just pro plus or a pre-workout?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> 400mg?! Fvcking hell, I'd be buzzing all night :lol: Is that just pro plus or a pre-workout?


Haha its 200mg tablets from bulkpowders!!

Think I'm immune now....doesn't do much for me!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and forearms

BB Squat 95kg x 9,7 90kg x 7, 60kg x 9

Hamstring curl 20kg x 10,8 15kg x 8 10kg x 9,15

Calf raise 75kg x 10,8 60kg x 10,10,9,9

Reverse wrist curl 25kg x 10,8 20kg x 8,7

Wrist curl 25kg x 8,8 20kg x 10,9


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Come off for a week, you'll be like a crack head :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Legs and forearms
> 
> BB Squat 95kg x 9,7 90kg x 7, 60kg x 9
> 
> ...


Where's the leg extensions man?!


----------

